# R58 PID Control Display Problem/Upgrade



## Philip HN

Hello all

A quickie: the PID control on my R58 is barely legible because the screen backlight (or whatever technology gives brightness to the display) has died. Accepting that at the moment it doesn't appear that there are displays available to buy anywhere, I'm nevertheless aware that the displays that are for sale - when they're in stock - are a newer style than my four year old version. I assume that if I attach a present-day style display to my machine it will work fine, but can anyone confirm?

,


----------



## higbert

The Rocket shop is down atm (looks like the internet takes the whole of August off in Italy as well as the population) but the product page for the PID in the google cache just says "R 58 replacement display unit including cord". As in, it doesn't say "ONLY FITS MODELS FROM 2018 ONWARDS" or something similar. So I'd imagine you're okay.

https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:81uBvobA0hMJ:https://shop.rocket-espresso.com/products/r58-temperature-display-complete+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk

Drop BB a line? Out of stock there but they tend to know what they're doing.

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/rocket-r58-r60v-temperature-display.html


----------



## lee1980

In asking Bella, Claudette said no will not fit older models unless the revise it to suit. I looked at getting the bracket from R60v to and that was pricy just to mount older PID on the side!


----------



## Philip HN

New display now attached and looking good. Interesting that after three years at least since I was able to easily read the temperature information I have spotted that the R58 temperature fluctuates in a regular cycle in which the desired temperature holds for 54 seconds before dropping by 1° for 14 seconds, before it returns to the desired temperature. Of course the variation could be +/- 0.5° but now I've got to work on making sure I don't start to get obsessive about pulling shots only at a particular point in the cycle. Life is already short enough...


----------



## lee1980

Philip HN said:


> New display now attached and looking good. Interesting that after three years at least since I was able to easily read the temperature information I have spotted that the R58 temperature fluctuates in a regular cycle in which the desired temperature holds for 54 seconds before dropping by 1° for 14 seconds, before it returns to the desired temperature. Of course the variation could be +/- 0.5° but now I've got to work on making sure I don't start to get obsessive about pulling shots only at a particular point in the cycle. Life is already short enough...
> 
> View attachment 45757


 oh thats an idea, is the wall bracket custom made? though we have kitchen cupboards above to get in the way this still might work!


----------



## Philip HN

lee1980 said:


> oh thats an idea, is the wall bracket custom made? though we have kitchen cupboards above to get in the way this still might work!


 Yes, the bracket is a 'quick and dirty' project. I prefer to keep the display attached and got tired of working around it on my work surface. So I took a couple of identical lengths of (nominally - nothing is the size it's supposed to be these days) 12mm dowel, put into a drill chuck and "turned" them with a rasp down to make a snug fit into the two holes in the back of the display. Keep the dowels in their holes to save having to measure the spacing, and centre and glue to a suitably sized piece of quarter inch birch ply. I subsequently drove a couple of screws through the back into the dowels to keep them really secure. Drill and countersink a couple of screw holes, quick spray with some black paint and Robert is without question your dad's brother. Oh, the dowel has to be long enough to accommodate the plug behind the display, but otherwise it was all made up on the spot. Warts and all photo below...


----------



## lee1980

Philip HN said:


> Yes, the bracket is a 'quick and dirty' project. I prefer to keep the display attached and got tired of working around it on my work surface. So I took a couple of identical lengths of (nominally - nothing is the size it's supposed to be these days) 12mm dowel, put into a drill chuck and "turned" them with a rasp down to make a snug fit into the two holes in the back of the display. Keep the dowels in their holes to save having to measure the spacing, and centre and glue to a suitably sized piece of quarter inch birch ply. I subsequently drove a couple of screws through the back into the dowels to keep them really secure. Drill and countersink a couple of screw holes, quick spray with some black paint and Robert is without question your dad's brother. Oh, the dowel has to be long enough to accommodate the plug behind the display, but otherwise it was all made up on the spot. Warts and all photo below...
> 
> View attachment 45829


 Thanks Philip top idea and great write up, I will try similar as, now working from home machine is on a lot more but, want to be able to turn off stream boiler as not use that always for milk etc!


----------



## The Asgard

Hi there,

My display is starting to dim so I'm assuming that I will need one at some point. Does the new version just fit?

I have the R58 V2

Cheers


----------



## lee1980

Claudette at Bella, said latest one touch screen etc won't fit, mine is as Phil's above not sure which version my R58 is, it has the tapered tulip feet around 2 or more years old now.


----------



## The Asgard

Mine is one with the 2 silver buttons on the left and one on the right, with what looks like a coil cable with a RS232 plug on it.


----------



## lee1980

So different to Phil's above? not sure if thats newer or older then, this maybe older one?










V2 or what I and Phil have:










below is latest V3 i guess.


----------



## Philip HN

My R58 is four years old. It came with the same display at shown at the top of Lee1980's post above. I did check with Claudette at BB about which replacement unit would fit my machine. There is a much newer version which comes with the Cinquantotto which doesn't fit mine, but the unit in the middle of Lee180's post (i.e. the one in my post) is on the BB site and works with the existing spiral cable that came with my machine. And yours I'm sure.


----------



## lee1980

Thanks Phil, ahh i see, I did not until looked earlier know there was an earlier PID. Good to know. Was hoping could get Cinquantotto one but its a new thing entirely it seems!


----------



## Philip HN

Yes it is. I really should have just shown my old and new displays together... My last post was clear as mud... And to repeat, the original cable works with the new display.


----------

